# What size onesie for spay?



## pacehavi

Felice is scheduled to be spayed on Thursday and I know I've read about people using a onesie instead of the e-collar but I'm not sure what size to get. I want to get her one but when I searched old threads I found people saying they used from a preemie size to 12-18 months.

Felice is 7 1/2 lbs and about 12 inches long. Her coat is about 2-3 inches long and very straight. What size do you think she'll need? Thanks!!!


----------



## pjewel

I found that the sizes were so different from one onesie manufacturer to another that I think the best way would be to bring a tape measure to the store and get one that is just a little bigger than her length. For Milo, I got a medium and it fit him well. Bailey will need just a little bigger. Don't forget to put it on backward (the front on the back) and snap around her tail, leaving the middle unsnapped.


----------



## StellaBaby

OH I wish I had known this trick before I spayed Stella. I thought I was being nice and left her collar off for a few minutes and turned around and she had ripped half of her stitches out. I had to take her to emergency and have her stapled shut.


----------



## kfdante

Sadie was just spayed yesterday, and did just great. After lurking a while on this forum, I picked up two 9-month onesies from Target ($4 apiece) that have little spaghetti straps, so I think there will be less matting than ones with short sleeves. It's nice to have more than one in case of accidents, or when they get wet from the morning dew. Sadie is almost 10 pounds, and this size fits her quite well. Just be sure everyone knows to undo the snaps and roll the onesie up before taking the dog outside to go! We have not had a baby in the house for a few years, and already DH has forgotten everything he ever knew about onesies! Good luck with the surgery!


----------



## pacehavi

Thanks! I just went to Target and got two small/0-3 size onesies and they fit Felice perfectly. She wasn't crazy about modeling them today...but I assume tomorrow and the next few days after she'll be too groggy to pay much attention. Then I'll post pictures


----------



## Pixiesmom

You look very pretty Sadie! Pixie hopes you're feeling better and good luck tomorrow Felice.


----------



## klf0110

Thought I'd add my 2 cents to this tread for future readers since finding the right size is not easy. So many different sizes have been suggested. My hav Huey is getting neutered next month. He is 11 mos old, 14 lbs and 15 inchs in length. I found the 18M size fits him best. The 24M was alitte too big and he could grab ahold of the extra material and pull the snaps apart. Even if the 18M shrinks in the wash I think there is less chance of him getting out of it behind my back . Don't go by weight on the package-totally deceiving. Huey fit a size much bigger than I expected.


----------



## sprorchid

Does this work for boys too?


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Yes, works great for boys too. Augie had an undescended testicle so there was an incision more in the groin area that he was really wanting to get at and this prevented that.

When I went searching for sizes, I just put my fingertips at the base of his head and held my forearm along his back and roughly noted the point where his rump hit my arm, to get a rough measurement of the length that would fit him. Then, at the store, I had the clerk remove a onesie and held it up to my arm and got the one that most closely measured the same length. The brands seem to run all differently. Oops, just noticed that Geri mentioned to take a tape measure. Same idea.


----------



## pacehavi

No reason why it couldn't work for boys. And, since I forgot, here's a pic of Felice in her onesie post spay.


----------



## sprorchid

great! I hate those cones. my big dog (125 lbs) had to have a cone, it was aweful, he was too big for a onesie.


I don't plan to fix my boy pup till he's 12 months old, we'll see, he's not much of a humper yet, at 6 months old. he only humps my female, who is 125 lbs, and it's her face he humps, when her chin is on the ground and she's usually sleeping. gotta get a vid of that.


----------

